# UPDATE: Clippers to Meet with Wafer



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/60768/20090724/knicks_have_advanced_talks_with_wafer/



> Knicks president Donnie Walsh has had advanced discussions with Von Wafer, according to the guard's agent.
> 
> Wafer averaged 9.7 points last season, and actually played for New York's summer league team in 2008.
> 
> A source claims that the two parties are trying to arrange a visit to New York. Walsh is reportedly interested in giving Wafer a one-year deal worth the biannual exception.


I doubt he'd go to the Knicks.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Knicks interested in Wafer*

It would be a shame to let Von Wafer walk for a 1.9M.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Knicks interested in Wafer*

I'm fine with 2yrs at 2.1 mil per season. No more than that. With the exception of this year, he will always be the backup to whomever Houston plucks from free agency next off season. (Hello Joe Johnson!)


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Knicks interested in Wafer*

Not for 1.9million. Definately not.

I am happy with paying him anything under 2.5 mill a season.

I guess though that means less roster spots.
For Budinger and Taylor.
Cook Barry need to be traded.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Knicks interested in Wafer*



jdiggidy said:


> I'm fine with 2yrs at 2.1 mil per season. No more than that. With the exception of this year, he will always be the backup to whomever Houston plucks from free agency next off season. (Hello Joe Johnson!)


I think this deal would be great for both parites. Keep him affordable, he will still make probably triple his old salary, while not being locked into something long term. He could have a chance to get a lot better, then go for a bigger deal if deserved. 

That, and its a totally tradeable contract as well.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Knicks interested in Wafer*



Legend-Like said:


> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/60768/20090724/knicks_have_advanced_talks_with_wafer/
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt he'd go to the Knicks.


Why not? He's a scorer, and they don't really have a 2. He could start in D'antoni's system and get some inflated numbers.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Knicks interested in Wafer*



> *Clippers to Meet with Wafer*
> 
> Los Angeles Clippers head coach Mike Dunleavy asked free agent guard Von Wafer to come to L.A. Tuesday to meet with him.
> 
> ...





> While Wafer will meet with the Clippers Tuesday, he is still hopeful he might be able to return to the Rockets.
> 
> "This is where I want to be," Wafer said. "They gave me my first opportunity. I want to be here."
> 
> But if that's not possible, and the Clippers make him an offer, Wafer could be changing addresses again.


http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/sports/nba/090803_clippers_wafer_meeting


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

A 1 year deal would be the best right now for anyone just to stay competitive. Wafer's ceiling isn't that high but if he has to go, he has to go.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I was very high on him until he got abad attitude during the lakers series.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Sign him. We got too much wings. We could package some for a big.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't think we are going to keep Wafer to be honest. He is as good as gone.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

No big loss. He can be(has already been) replaced.


----------

